# New Gaggia Classic - Need shot glasses by wednesday



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone know where to get shot glasses that will fit under a Gaggia Classic PF, by Wednesday?


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hasbean. You need to tilt them a little, but they fit under nicely, and are line marked.

  

Espresso Preparation by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, if you mean shot glass's for measuring and calibrating your shots, then happydonkey do some quite cheap. I think he can do next day at additonal cost.

Lynn


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks, yes i need to calibrate. They're the shot glasses with the line on them arnt they? 2oz variety?


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hasbean ones have ounces and ml lines on from 0-2oz and from 0-60ml in increments. Think they were £6 or £7 and arrived within 2 days. I could have upgraded postage to next day for more money too.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

where from tcr4x4?

Never mind, you mean there's a store called Hasbean


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Espresso Products do square rimmed ones which can handle two streams at once, and have measurements on the side too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

frustin said:


> Anyone know where to get shot glasses that will fit under a Gaggia Classic PF, by Wednesday?


Got mine from Starbucks - calibrated with 1 and 2 oz marks. Fit under portafilter perfectly.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

frustin said:


> where from tcr4x4?
> 
> Never mind, you mean there's a store called Hasbean


Another vote for Has Bean ones. Get a bag of beans too if you have never tried them before.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

right, so i bought 2 from Has Bean, two from some other company who i found out doesnt have them in stock and now i found out that i can buy from my local starbucks! why am i so impulsive?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

frustin said:


> right, so i bought 2 from Has Bean, two from some other company who i found out doesnt have them in stock and now i found out that i can buy from my local starbucks! why am i so impulsive?


Been there - done that. Made a mental note, in future, check out on the forum. There's a mine of information, knowledge and experience always on tap. That's why this forum is so darn useful!


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have two standard 2oz lined shot glasses which I don't need and have not been used...will sell at cost if you want another option! Pm me if interested.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks very much however that would take my collection to 6 glasses and i'm pretty sure i dont need that many.


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

6 shot glasses...have you thought about upgrading to a three group machine....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

i only just got my gaggia classic today.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Are there any shot glasses which will fit under the portafilter spouts if they are put on a digital scale?


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

good point, i didnt think of that. looks like i'll need another 2 after all


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't think there are. Possibly if you used a bottomless portfilter you might manage glass and scales but I've returned my Classic now and can't check.

Steve.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, that sucks. I have to remove the drip tray every time I want to weigh the shot.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

or count roughly 25sec and then weigh, repeat and rinse for +- seconds.


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know where you can get them but I saw some stubby shot glasses like you used to get in pubs the other day for sale in a second hand shop four for a pound. Then shop was closed and next time I went past it they had gone. Might be worth going to your local for a couple of jaegerbombs...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stevena (Feb 20, 2013)

How much are they in Starbucks?


----------

